# Pigeons needed to train a bird dog.



## mwelliott (Mar 17, 2008)

My family and I rescued a Brittany mix puppy from North Carolina and I thought it would be a good idea to train him to be a gun dog. Training a bird dog obviously takes birds and I found, or so I thought a cheap and easy tool for training... the lowly pigeon. I had the wonderful idea that I was going to trap feral pigeons to use for my training. Being a law abiding citizen I phoned the state DNR and asked if there was a license required to trap these flying rats. Much to my surprise the lady on the phone said I did not need a license because they aren't even considered wildlife. What a relief, I couldn't bear the thought of paying a nickel to trap these pests. I ordered my trap and prepared myself for the pigeon bounty I was about to receive.

Waiting for my trap to arrive I realized I was going to need something to hold the birds after I trap them. Something safe, something that would separate me from their deadly droppings and razor sharp claws. All kinds of ideas raced through my mind from a cardboard box to a pvc cube. It didn't need to be fancy, these are pigeons for heavens sake, I kept reminding myself. I would use the birds and then dispose of them because they were just pigeons. I ordered some plans online, looked around on some gun dog sites and got all the information I thought I needed.

The only problem was I did not have a place to trap them. NO FERAL PIGEONS could be found near my home or even close. My plan had started to unravel. My pvc prison was empty and my dog was untrained. I gave up and decided I would buy some pigeons. At the time I felt like I had decided to buy locusts or some other pest that people pay to exterminate. But, my dog needed to be trained so I found a place to purchase them. I drove downtown with cash in hand to buy some birds. My plan was to buy a handful of pigeons, put them in a cardboard box and get home and use them.

That's when everything went sideways.

This unassuming "feed store" or so I thought was tucked into the middle of the block on pretty little street right outside of downtown. As I walked though the door of the shop a little bell rang over the door, you know the kind that lets people know you are there. And a smell hit me, it smelled good... like licorice. The store was small, in the middle of the store were 50 lb bags of feed and grit piled high and on the whole right side of the store were cages from floor to ceiling with birds. I walked up to cages filled with all kinds of pigeons. There were fat ones, skinny ones, birds with fluffy legs, colorful ones and plain ones and it hit me...

I have never actually taken the time to look at a pigeon.

These weren't cages filled with training tools. These were cages filled with beautiful, intelligent animals. Animals that really are extraordinary. I spent the next hour talking to a man who started with birds in the Army Air Corps and now spends his days on his stool talking about what he loves to his friends hanging out at the store. I left empty handed and with a heavy heart that I actually considered using this animals in the way I was planning. To make a long story even longer... I scrapped the pvc prision, found this site and built a real home for the birds I will be picking up tomorrow in hopes that I make them as happy as they have made me building their house. Thank you, thank you for all the wonderful people on here sharing their experience and knowledge . From what the man in the store started to the wealth of information found here I have grown as a person and look forward to a wonderful new hobby which I afraid will turn to an addiction.

Mike


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

I was scared for a few minutes there, Mike. I almost didn't read your post.
I'm glad you are a smart man and an honest thinker.
Enjoy your birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mike and Welcome! Your title had me scared there too! I'm glad you realized that pigeons are wonderful birds and are going to be providing a wonderful home for some! Please keep us posted on how things go with you and your soon to be feathered friends! You know .. there isn't a thing in the world wrong with just having a dog as a pet .. it doesn't need to be a hunting dog, a water dog, an agility dog .. it's fine to just have a beloved pet dog.

Terry


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! The whole time i was reading the first part i was thinking "holy cow man this guy is gunna get ripped to shreds". I had this giddy feeling cause i couldnt even imagin what LTarheel, or Tawhatley, or the rest of us pigeon lovers were going to say. Im glad these wonderfull little birds caught your heart as they have the rest of us. Good luck!!!

CHristopher,

P.S. Thank you for the laugh. It make my night.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Read This Thread...It Turns Out OK!*

Not another one, I thought, when I saw the title to this thread. I almost passed it by too because I didn't want to go to sleep mad.
GOT ME!... LOVED IT!... WELCOME.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Ditto to the comments above. You gave us a good laugh. 

I'm so glad you changed your mind!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

One of the first threads I see this morning. I'm going to be gone all day, so my first thought was, I'll have plenty to read this afternoon!! This person is either VERY brave or VERY stupid. 
I'm glad I took the time to read the whole post. I almost didn't. 
You're story is wonderful, and I KNOW that you will be VERY glad that you made this decision. We'll certainly look forward to your adventures with the birds and be ready to answer any questions you might have. 
You know, if this sort of thing could happen here on PT once a day, heck even once a week, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ditto on everything that has been said-as I had the same reaction,.... and by the way....welcome to Pigeon Talk!!!  Please do keep us updated and pics too, if possible!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Whew! But, "all's well that ends well!"

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad your conversion took place so quickly and healthily. Thank you for sharing, I hope visitors that read this thread will also see pigeons in a different light.


Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I had no desire to read this thread till someone pm'd me. 

What a wonderful story to start the day. Thank you Mike for being you, I wish there where more people like you.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well Mike from your post it sounds like you had an epiphany. Please post some pictures of your new "bird home" and of course, of its future residents. If only every pigeon-hater could experience this kind of up close& personal conversion. 

(I'm afraid I'm still chaffing a bit at the MD DNR's position on the matter, though... )


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Mike.  

I logged on very soon after you posted & as I *began* reading your thread, my thoughts were not pleasant.  
By the time I got to the end, I was thrilled to see your view of pigeons had changed.  

There is such a positive side to these wondrous birds & I'm so glad you've found it.  

If you have any questions or concerns, please do post them.
We would enjoy updates (with pictures, if possible) when time permits.

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome Mike,
Like so many others I had to read your post Just because of two words
"DOG TRAINING". Those two words raised my hackles and I started snarling,
as I continued to read I realized that maybe there was a true caring soul writing this post and I am glad to say there is. 

Let us know what kind a pigeons you get and we always enjoy photos.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Mike, and a big welcome to the forum. We're very happy you joined and shared your story.

You have discovered what many of us already knew.....pigeons are terrific. You will find they have individual personalities. They can be very sweet, or shy or plain old cantankerous, but they're all different. You may have many that look just alike but after you've been around them a while, you can tell them apart by the way they act. They bring our family great joy (and sometimes sadness when one passes away) and I know my life is richer for being their friend and "mama". 

I hope that, after you get yours and get to know them, that your feelings for them will only deepen.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mike,

I loved your story. These little birds do have that charm about them. Wait until you witness them when they choose their mate, and then start to build their nest.

You won't be sorry, they have a gift, along with the ability to spread joy.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Mike, 

Welcome to PT. I enjoyed your post. About half way through I thought perhaps this was someone who was putting on the readership here until I got to the last part of it. I'm so delighted that you discovered the delightful side of pigeons and you won't be disappointed. They really are some of the most intelligent of the bird world. If you get a chance, watch the National Geographic special on them. Do keep us updated about your birds as you get to know them. We would love to hear about your experiences.

Margaret


----------



## mwelliott (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! This is a new experience for me so I want to make sure I am doing everything correctly. I did not mean to excite anyone but just wanted to make sure I expressed my feelings succinctly during my time of "transformation". The more I get into this, the more questions I will have so bear with me. Thank you again for welcoming me into your flock.

Mike

ps. I am now training my dog to be a dockdog. (http://dockdogs.com/) He has more energy than I know what to do with!


----------



## mwelliott (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont have photos of the birds yet because I did not get them today. Yesterday I kept running across posts and information talking about making sure the loft isn't too drafty. I wasn't sure if the little loft (or is it coop?) that I built fit the bill so I got in and sat there for a bit. My kids thought I lost my mind, but I wanted to see what the pigeons would feel and I think I ventilated it too well. So now I am redesigning a little bit and look to bring some birds home this weekend after the paint has time to set and make sure there are no fumes. I do have a photo of the dog in question and with any luck it will appear below.










If posting a dog photo is too far off topic I will delete it ASAP.

Mike


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Your dog is a cutie! He certainly know how to pose. 

I don't have a loft myself but from what I learnt from PT, one of the most important feature a loft should have is that it has to be predator-proof. Hope yours is.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Mike,
Your dog is sooo cute. 

And don't worry about your kids thinking you've lost it, I think most of us at one time or another are a few cards less than a full deck.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't worry, I spent time in my henhouse before putting the chickens in. During the rain, so I could check for leaks. Makes sense to me.
And boy did this thread give me a good laugh. I was like, "Wait till Lady Tarheel sees this one!"  

I have 8 white doves now and we are in the process of loft building.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



If posting a dog photo is too far off topic I will delete it ASAP.

Click to expand...

*Are you kidding? We have some dog photos going on in the threads. He's adorable.



> I think most of us at one time or another are a few cards less than a full deck.


It more like 52 card pick up around here, at my house.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a totally adorable and very beautiful puppy! Maybe agility training? I wish I had done that with my Maggie .. she and I are both too old for that now  !

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my Mike  I love that "you got me" reaction! And you sure did - just like has been said already. I really enjoyed reading the story and am so glad that visit to the feed store transformed you - like it was meant to be for you to come across that man in the store. 



mwelliott said:


> I wasn't sure if the little loft (or is it coop?) that I built fit the bill so I got in and sat there for a bit. My kids thought I lost my mind


 I think many of our spouses, friends, family, etc. feel that way every now and then... hehehee. Sounds like a great way to test things though! 

Like everyone else - I look forward to pictures of your loft and, after you get them, your new flock.

Good luck - and enjoy them! P.S. they are very addictive


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mwelliott said:


> I dont have photos of the birds yet because I did not get them today
> *I do have a photo of the dog in question* and with any luck it will appear below.
> 
> 
> ...


Your dog is just toooo cute, Mike.  What is his/her name?
Is this a Springer Spaniel pup? 

It's fine to have posted a picture.  

Any chance of posting a picture or two of your loft?

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Mike - your puppy is so very cute and you'll find that we're not only pigeon/dove/any kind of bird, nuts but cat/dog/you name it, nuts too. And, we love pictures. Looking forward to seeing your pigeons.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Yup Mike, that puppy is a keeper. From the size of those paws....I'd say he will be quite a big ''bruiser'' when he is an adult.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Mike,
I just read your story. Like many others here, at first I was afraid to look because of the thread's title...have seen enough tragic stories about misguided people. 

What a wonderful surprise to see the exact opposite of what I expected. And so well written - the way the transformation unfolds. Your story made my day! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and I look forward to reading more stories of discovery as you welcome your new birds home and get to know them.

A word of warning though - these birds are so charming they quickly become addictive. Plan on more moments of kids/friends/relatives thinking you've lost your mind, lol. But with any luck you can share your discovery with them too.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mike,

I just saw the picture of your puppy. What a beauty! And what a lucky guy you are to have him with the addition of some awesome birds come into your life.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello there mike,I just read your breathtaking story and I must tell ya, that as I started reading this I was on a rollercaoster ride. I liked the way it ended and appreciate you sharing this story with all of us.

Oh, and by the way, yes...they are addictive.

Enjoy the new hobby.

You have a fine looking pup by the way Mike.


----------



## marykmahl (May 28, 2008)

*Mary k*

Hi Mike 
I was getting very upset when I started reading your post. I'm so glad you saw the light and not use these little angles in such a cruel way. pigeon's are living breathing feeling animals. I wish more people could love and protect them. let us know how they are doing. Thank's for not being cruel. 
Mary


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

All I kept thinking was man am I going to have a go at this dude, coming to a pigeon loving forum. I am soooo very happy you found pigeons as beautiful as we do as they helped us in the war and to me it is our turn to take care of them and fight for them as well. Good luck with your new friends and if you need any help or advice come here as we have the best forum around with the greatest people to help. 

Cindy


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

I, as the rest of members here was shocked Mike at your title. I also am glad you had the change of heart. For a brief time I thought you might get verbally assasinated by the bird lovers here (me included). Good luck. hope you find just the kind of birds you are looking for. We will be here to assist any way we can. Jim


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I know this ad is old, but it got my attention today, first I said this is impossible, Where is Terry or the Super moderators  I was reading and when you mentioned the rats, I said how come people didn't delete this ad? so I'm glad I read the story, I wish more people will take the time and see how beautiful these birds are, I have one myself, and we always say thanks for that gift to god, we must to do something good.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

amazing story man ...... wat a transformation...... the birds did their magic on you.........welcome to the loft 
thanks to the birds and the store keeper .....for showing you the light 

waiting for the pics


----------



## glorgreg (Feb 2, 2012)

mwelliott said:


> My family and I rescued a Brittany mix puppy from North Carolina and I thought it would be a good idea to train him to be a gun dog. Training a bird dog obviously takes birds and I found, or so I thought a cheap and easy tool for training... the lowly pigeon. I had the wonderful idea that I was going to trap feral pigeons to use for my training. Being a law abiding citizen I phoned the state DNR and asked if there was a license required to trap these flying rats. Much to my surprise the lady on the phone said I did not need a license because they aren't even considered wildlife. What a relief, I couldn't bear the thought of paying a nickel to trap these pests. I ordered my trap and prepared myself for the pigeon bounty I was about to receive.
> 
> Waiting for my trap to arrive I realized I was going to need something to hold the birds after I trap them. Something safe, something that would separate me from their deadly droppings and razor sharp claws. All kinds of ideas raced through my mind from a cardboard box to a pvc cube. It didn't need to be fancy, these are pigeons for heavens sake, I kept reminding myself. I would use the birds and then dispose of them because they were just pigeons. I ordered some plans online, looked around on some gun dog sites and got all the information I thought I needed.
> 
> ...


You will enjoy one of lifes greatest hobbies,the pigeon he is the most amazing of all birds,and prepare your self for addiction


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Normally I would comment that this is an old post, but this one is well worth resurecting (Also I hadnt read it before)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

:d  :d .............................


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

In November 2008 I had only one pigeon!!! wow!!! I can't even remember but now I have more than 30 birds.. and many other birds that I found and released many disabled birds some babies that I raised and are ready to go, I remember this thread!!! good memories!!!

Ivette


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

God bless the man who talked to you in the store and no doubt you will be blessed with joy and lots pidgie love. Should you decide to build a bird house or need to know what kind of pigeons are best for you, please come by on Pigeon talk .


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

lol this post is from 2008? I didn't have any birds at that time...by the way what happened to Mike?


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

Great story!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I just came back from an extended vaction and when I started to read this I was ready to blow my top. Im so glad you took an extra second to actually look aat them. THey really are trully wonderful birds.

Good luck,
Luc


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

mwelliot - I hope you are staying current with this thread. 

You are a master story teller. Grabbed me by the throat, got me mad enough to spit nails, climaxed your story with an unbelievable, and happily, unexpected ending. Kudos my friend, job well done!

And, as others have said already, welcome to the flock.


----------



## Luftty (May 19, 2012)

Wow!!
For a moment I thought you were going to get fried in here! 

I am new to pigeons too, but not by change of mind nor choice. 

Lucky's story being less than glamorous, he was a orphaned squab that I recued on a rainy day here in colorado 3 months ago. As I wanted to learn the ins and outs of how to feed a pigeon that had no darn idea of how to eat by himself! 
I was delighted when I stumbled to this website, the support and help has been invaluable. 

Well to make a long story short-er, we have decided that lucky should be kept as pet, despite the fact that he loves to go outside ( and we hope he will find a mate). Sometimes he just stays in the house with us and refuses to go outsude by flying back inside the house instead and spends the entire day trying to pick a fight with my kids toes. 

He has enriched our lifes, his amusing behaviour and the great impact that he has had on my autistic child has been a great payback from him for saving his life back then. 

My child spends a great deal of time admiring the bird and loves to let lucky peck at his toes and hands while cooing, laughing so loud and turning to see us showing how much happines has brought to him, that has been a great to see him pull out of his silent world thanks to a bird heck he has been more comunicative with us ever since. 

Your life will be greatly enriched when you so decide to build a coot for them and fill them up with those precious birds.


----------



## glorgreg (Feb 2, 2012)

*Welcome to the addiction*

Welcome lufty to the wonderful world of the pigeon,the worlds most amazing bird.wait until you get a couple of these guys and start flying them as you will it gets you in.


----------



## glorgreg (Feb 2, 2012)

*therapy*

Also great to hear the wonderful therapy that Lucky has been for your child,God bless them both.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I know this is an old post but i will respond anyway . when training my gun dog I use a dummy launcher . you tie on feathers and put on sent that you want I.e. duck,goose,or what ever than you launch away or hide it in the brush. no need to use live pigeons .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is still, my favorite thread ever!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I really liked his story.its a shame he didnt stay current or post any pics.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cool story


----------



## superemmy (Mar 14, 2016)

OMG I have tears in my eyes again from a Pigeon story!


----------



## spell_me (Jun 9, 2017)

*Classic!*

It's an old thread, but I'm a new member. Great story, and well told, too!

It made me think back to the first time I took the time to observe and consider pigeons firsthand, despite all the negative slurs and misinformation that had always prejudiced me against them.


----------

